# Cysts & CA125 Blood Tests



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hope you don't mind me posting I am normally on the OI board.
I have been having OI and from the start of the year there has been a cyst.  Today Dr McManus decided she would like me to have CA125 blood test done to rule out any synister and check for Endometrosis.
I have got myself in a complete state as I googled CA125 and the first thing popped up was "blood test for ovarian Cancer"
Has anyone had this done and it all been ok?
Thanks


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Strawberry,
I know a bit about CA125.  Firstly, as far I am aware, it is NOT currently recommended as a screening test for ovarian cancer. This is still really being researched.  However, the reason it is not recommended for this, is because so many other conditions may cause it to be raised, so this makes it non-specific.  Some of the non-sinister things that may cause a raised CA125 are endometriosis, menstruation, etc.
Hope this helps,
Bump


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

bump thank you so much for the reply.  I wish I wasn't the panicking sort but I am  
Hopefully they are just checking for endometrosis then as they can already see the ovarian cyst from the transvaginal scan.


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi Strawberry,i had the test done @two years ago and i was called  back to be re tested three times.when they investigated it turned out that having the test done at the beginning of your af(day2/3) brings it to there attention.Thats all it was for me.Your hormones or what ever surge. I hope this helps a bit.I had my results over christmas i was so full of panic.Google can sometimes be a curse.
My cousin is team leader in a lab and she put my mind at rest....hope all is wellxo


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you very much G&T for another positive story!
Can I ask what triggered them to do the test for you?  Did you have a cyst?


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

No I had a sore breast?the lady thought it might be something else.She ran millions of tests and when i got to see my own gp he went nutts.I didnt care i had an mot.After i went to the breast clinic the mysterious breast pain never came back...skundered!  Looking back i had had a cycle a mth before hand and my periods were reg but very painful when i was supposed to be ovulating.Im so sure you'll be fine.Just take advantage of the tests, All the bestxo


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Strawberry,

Just thought id give you my experience on this test.  When I went for fertility investigations the consultant found cysts on my ovaries.  Because of this they wanted me to give a CA125 and because I work with cancer patients, who I know get this test done at every visit, I panicked as this was my 1st thought.  The results did come back higher than the normal levels so had to get a repeat test done.  This came back slighlty higher again but after a CT scan and MRI scan it was found I had endometriosis.  So please don't worry too much about this test!


----------

